# My Barbs are finally here!



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

After a long wait and process of getting them to me. My 4 Yellow Barbs are finally here. Thanks to Doug Smith of DR2Lofts, John DeCarlo Jr. in California, Eddie Achong of 3M Aviary of Honolulu, and Brian Miyashiro, Cameron Datanagan and Robert Perry with all the help and patience. They are in their temporary make shift cage for now until I can finish my individual breeding cage.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Congrats!  Pretty birds. I've never seen them in person, as far as I can remember. I totally forgot you were in Hawaii - did the tsunami water reach you?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

cool!... can you tell us more about the history of the breed...


----------



## sunwater (Sep 2, 2010)

i love them there so asome i wish i could have 5,000 to have them shiped to my house and have a big loft for them. but sadly i live in canada and they will not ship live birds over 1 day.


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Congrats!  Pretty birds. I've never seen them in person, as far as I can remember. I totally forgot you were in Hawaii - did the tsunami water reach you?


A few of the islands including the one I live on had some coastal damages causing road closure due to flooding, damages and debris but nothing major that I've heard of. I got called in to work that evening before all the low lying coastal roads was closed and i was pretty much up for 38 hours.


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

spirit wings said:


> cool!... can you tell us more about the history of the breed...


Don't know anything about it's history but I've seen them in shows that made me want to bring some home to breed.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Good to hear it was nothing serious 

If I was at home, I could look'em up in the Encyclopedia and quote some of the history info in there. I imagine they are a pretty old breed.


Edit: I think this website is interesting. I've posted it here before but forgot it had Barbs.
http://darwinspigeons.com/#/barb/4533239539


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

thanks Becky.. that is what I had in mind..... they remind me of a puffin bird a little bit..


----------

